# Career goals



## dancurro (19 Feb 2013)

This may have been answered in another subject but I don't know what keywords to search for.

I was just recruited as a Reg force Vehicle Tech, my BMQ is March '13. This question is way ahead of what I need to focus on but I'd like to know what goals I can look toward in my career with the CF.

Are there civi or CF courses/training I can do to upgrade my resume while serving? Likewise are there voluntary programs that I can do to upgrade my soldier skills and qualifications?

For example the QL4 [non-optional, right?] OJT, QL5 Journeyman, heavy machinery and Leopard tank specialty programs offered for VTs. In terms of soldier qualifications I'm not sure what they would offer for a tech but French as a second language would be good. Or maybe a weapons or a parachuting certification. My VIR is 5 years so I'm open to ideas so I can make the most of my time.


On a side note. If a VT catches this post let me know if I can PM you a question.


----------



## dancurro (25 Feb 2013)

No response probably means I should just go and figure this out as I go along.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (25 Feb 2013)

Yup,......because there can be lots and lots of swerves ahead.

Figuring that out on your own makes you better than most new posters here who, even when spoon fed this, still "want answers, damnit."


----------

